# Sustanon Kick in Time!



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Guys, Had so many arguments about this, and i know it depends on the person and how much you are actually taking. But when is the average time for sustanon to kick in? :cursing:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

It will reach peak bloood plasma levels in 3 weeks.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

baz1983 said:


> Hey Guys, Had so many arguments about this, and i know it depends on the person and how much you are actually taking. But when is the average time for sustanon to kick in? :cursing:


No need for arguments, to start "seeing results" 4-5wks, libido increase in around 2-3wks.

PS, peak plasma test levels in around 48hrs.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

my source said bout 3-4 weeks till it starts to kick


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

I never feel anything before 5 weeks


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Look there are so many different opinions already! Guess its just different for everybody. Has it ever taken longer than 5 weeks for anyone?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

What does kick in mean?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

baz1983 said:


> Look there are so many different opinions already! Guess its just different for everybody. Has it ever taken longer than 5 weeks for anyone?


No there arent.

As you said originally it's different for everyone but for those that are speaking from experience we all agree thats it around 4-5wks, thats because it is.

You may get the odd person who doesn't see any noticable changes till week 6 but this could be for many reasons.


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

alright mars calm down calm down lol


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks for the info tho. just trying to gain some knowledge thats why i asked:thumbup1:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Thanks, just a missused term then.
> 
> Surely kick in time of anything is the time it takes to start working?!?


Kick in time is used extensivley in bbing terms, it means exactly what it says.

So yes, the time it takes to for a particular aas to kick in/start seeing/feeling the benefits.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Kick in time is used extensivley in bbing terms, it means exactly what it says.
> 
> So yes, the time it takes to for a particular aas to kick in/start seeing/feeling the benefits.


Yes. I agree, I just don't agree with the advice given here.

So if somebody took 5g of sustanon on day 1 they would start to 'feel' it after 3-4 weeks? lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

This is where I get confused. I could understand a set amount of weeks for Cypionate or Enanthate before seeing results but sust with it's 4 difrerent compounds I would assume you see results alot quicker.

Surely you would feel the prop fairly soon?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> This is where I get confused. I could understand a set amount of weeks for Cypionate or Enanthate before seeing results but sust with it's 4 difrerent compounds I would assume you see results alot quicker.
> 
> Surely you would feel the prop fairly soon?


In theory yes, but in practice that isn't the case, no i'm not going into sustanons mechanism of action, you'll be glad to hear :lol: .

Martin, what advice don't you agree with?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> In theory yes, but in practice that isn't the case, no i'm not going into sustanons mechanism of action, you'll be glad to hear :lol: .
> 
> Martin, what advice don't you agree with?


oh well... and this is where I love dbol so you can ride out the waiting period whilst having instant strength. Though I'm ballooning up something chronic at present with water!! :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## smithja (Dec 1, 2008)

I am on it on the NHS as TRT, once every 3 weeks. It wears off after 2 weeks and I spend a week wanting more, then when I get the injection eveything is functioning again within 48 hours max. They inject it into my glutes.


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

see there are so many different opinions. I would of the thought the amount of prop in sus is too small to notice straight away!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> In theory yes, but in practice that isn't the case, no i'm not going into sustanons mechanism of action, you'll be glad to hear :lol: .
> 
> Martin, what advice don't you agree with?


That it takes weeks to 'kick-in'. Just a bit misguiding considering all esters reach peak levels in a matter of days.

But I'm not here to argue  just browsing lol


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

is that true?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

martin brown said:


> That it takes weeks to 'kick-in'. Just a bit misguiding considering all esters reach peak levels in a matter of days.
> 
> But I'm not here to argue  just browsing lol


Fair enough, but in the real world with real doses that the majority of ppl on here use then the answer to the OP's Q was correct.

Agreed though, all esters reach peak plasma test levels within 48hrs.

We just need to draw a distinction between that and when you actually start seeing/feeling the benefits, IE, the "kick in time" is the terminology most used for the question posed  .


----------



## hezzer321uk (Apr 20, 2009)

I start feeling it after about a month thats on 500mg a week, best thing to do is just take it and forget about it instead of weighing yourself every couple of days.

Also, i get all my strength gains before i see any significant weight gain.

This is a question ive asked before but all your going to get is an individuals experience, were all different and react in different ways and their is the individuals diet, training routine etc to consider. Lets see how your getting on in a months time  :thumb:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

This thread has certainly been an insight for me. I was under the impression sus (due to its different compounds) began acting straight away. Good posting Mars and everybody


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

smithja said:


> I am on it on the NHS as TRT, once every 3 weeks. It wears off after 2 weeks and I spend a week wanting more, then when I get the injection eveything is functioning again within 48 hours max. They inject it into my glutes.


 I am in the same position, but I rejab sust250 ( which I presume you get ) every 10th day, as my body seems to take a nose dive afterwards.

What was your Test reading from the docs??


----------



## smithja (Dec 1, 2008)

1 nmol/L before I started, then I had one taken once just before a 3 weekly jab and it came back at 44.0!!! I would swear someonr put the decimal point in the wrong place. Yep, I get a script for 6 Sustanon 250 at a time from my GP and sometimes I inject them myself and other times go in to the Health Centre (as I was told I am supposed to do).

My GP has a letter from my Endo and I see him next week so hoping the value was low enough to get it upped to fornightly, otherwise I am just going to start using some sort of long acting test fortnightly and forget my instructions.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope you do get it upped - but it depends on if the endo actually found the reason for your low test, may be many reasons why your body isn't producing enough. I know where going off topic a little but what did the endo actually do with you, tests etc.

Just that I am seeing an endo in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

smithja said:


> 1 nmol/L before I started, then I had one taken once just before a 3 weekly jab and it came back at 44.0!!! I would swear someonr put the decimal point in the wrong place. Yep, I get a script for 6 Sustanon 250 at a time from my GP and sometimes I inject them myself and other times go in to the Health Centre (as I was told I am supposed to do).
> 
> My GP has a letter from my Endo and I see him next week so hoping the value was low enough to get it upped to fornightly, otherwise I am just going to start using some sort of long acting test fortnightly and forget my instructions.


Most good endos do realise that sustanon doesn't do quite what organon intended and at first claimed.

I'm sure you're endo/gp should be receptive to you're concerns, many do realise these days that sust every 3wks does tend to give most ppl on TRT problems by the end of 2nd, start of 3rd week as levels decline towards baseline, the 100mg week approach gives the patient much more stability and avoids the drop in mood and or libido that comes with the 3wkly approach.


----------



## awesomerobbo (Oct 5, 2005)

From my experience with sust, within 2 days my libido is through the roof.

Week 4-5 for noticable strength gains.

Dose 750mg-1g per week


----------



## smithja (Dec 1, 2008)

Yep off topic slightly, I got diagnosed with hypopituitatism. It all started with a blood test when I had a chest infection which showed I had a very low sodium level. Then I asked my GP for my test level to be measured as I had been complaining for years about low libido, muscle loss, tiredness etc and he did a full "hormone panel". This showed I have no test, cortisol, thyroxine, prolactin, LH and FSH so I got an urgent appointment something called an ACTH stimulation test and before I knew it I was on a whole host of hormones. They though it was a tumour on my pituitary at first but the MRI ruled that out and now they say "it is just one of those things, we dont why it has happened but you are lucky it was found before your autoposy". Nice, eh!

Good luck with the Endo.


----------

